
How does a CPU work? - buba
https://prdeving.wordpress.com/2017/03/31/how-does-a-cpu-works/
======
BillBohan
This explains some digital logic but does not actually explain how a CPU
works.

It does not explain an XOR gate, but references them. It also does not explain
flip-flops, but references them also.

There should probably be an explanation of state machines since they are
usually used to control the cycles in a CPU.

The title is actually "How does a CPU works?" but other than these few things
it was a good article.

I know that text messages seem more harsh than intended and do not wish to
seem demeaning, but helpful.

I bought a book called "Thinking Machines" by Irving Adler in 1962 which
explained the concepts in this article (except for the 74181 ALU) and the XOR
and flip-flops but did not understand how a computer actually worked until
many years later.

~~~
buba
I totally agree with you, but as you know, a CPU is pretty complex and is not
possible to explain it all in just one article. Before writing it i've been
looking for something similar and have not found any other article that
explains as much as i've covered, so, to me it can be considered far from
being perfect but "good enough".

Also, i'm technical but don't want to spoon-feed anyone, the article says what
a logic gate is, how are they built and which ones are the basic ones, after
that, just some wikipedia and google will be enough to teach any reader how to
build the other variations, same applies to flip-flops.

I'm not witting this as rude as it looks, indeed, i agree that i've been far
from explaining exactly how everything works and fit together, but i tried my
best to make it simple, not too techie and easy to read, and becoming a text-
book was just out of my scope.

